# Ridente la calma-Mozart



## tmbrig (Sep 18, 2013)

What would you categorize Ridente? I will be in a singing competition soon and we are not sure on whether to classify it is an art song or an aria.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

tmbrig said:


> What would you categorize Ridente? I will be in a singing competition soon and we are not sure on whether to classify it is an art song or an aria.


It is thought that Mozart wrote it for his students as an educational tool.


----------

